# OPV success



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I'm still relatively new to espresso, and till recently I was losing hope about producing consistent espresso. One of the things to tick off my list was to change the OPV pressure.

Luckily my dad is a water pump engineer and had all of the required kit, including a £500+ digital pressure gauge. I'm now calibrated to 9.9734 bar static pressure. Maybe it was luck but the first shot from the adjusted machine produced a very nicely balanced espresso! Up until this point they've been either slightly sour or bitter.

Though I didn't have to adjust the pressure as much as I thought considering the machine was already setup at 11.8 bar. It'll be interesting to see how my next few shots go.

Next on my list is a decent electric grinder, I'm still using the Hario Mini Mill. I'm look for a second hand grinder between an Iberital MC2 and a Vario (ideally a Vario). Hopefully that'll up the quality a little more too.

If it wasn't for this forum I wouldn't know all of this, thanks!


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow... Mind posting me that gauge out, *kidding*

Amazing what this adjustment does - I've forgot the user who modded the living daylight out of a silvia - I'm sure he'd love this


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Ha, unfortunately it has to go back to work with him, it was very similar to this one:

http://www.steamhub.ca/p/38/fluke-700g-digital-pressure-gauge

I should have taken some pictures really.

I wish I new what the perfect pressure would be (if there is such a thing) but I do know that I'm pretty much exactly 10 bar static, and that can't be too far off


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Surprised your dad didn't get all tech on it I'm sure you'll be able to work brew pressure from a static pressure - and if he's a water pump engineer I guess he'll deal with such problems.

The issue is going to be the variability of puck density - head room stuff like that means more than your static OPV setting.

There is a fracino piccino doserless grinder on preloved for 100 - I bet that will do as gooder job as an MC2


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Cheers,

They look a bit nicer than the MC2 as well, but I've never really heard any rave reviews, if it was closer I think I would take a punt.

I really could do with something going up for sale in the Greater Manchester area, since postage on a heavy grinder usually costs quite a bit. I did contact a guy in Aberdeen about an brand new MC5, he wanted £80 for pick up and £120 posted, I would have snapped his hand off if he didn't want me to pay direct into his account rather than PayPal.

I noticed there's a mazzer super jolly bargain to be had if you live in London:

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/mazzer-luigi-commercial-coffee-grinder/1009193404


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Go for the mazzer. Hands down only thing you'll possibly need is burrs - timer model is probably more home friendly than my auto fill - temporarily an on/off untill I figure out some more electronic stuff to stick in there.

Cheapest SJs I've ever seen - including delivery mine was 140.


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

I've just pulled another couple of shots of Red Brick espresso and the difference is nothing short of amazing!

I'm mega happy, who'd have thought that a small change in pressure would make so much difference?

If you've got a Gaggia Classic get it done!


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

It's on ebay too, but with £160 as the starting bid.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Luigi-Commercial-Coffee-Grinder-/281062779320


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

mym said:


> It's on ebay too, but with £160 as the starting bid.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Luigi-Commercial-Coffee-Grinder-/281062779320


I saw it at 130 - I think he must have got bombarded and decided to up his price a little, along with taking the chance on fleBay.


----------

